# *Someone* Please Tell Me. . . . . .



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

. . . . . . How anyone could, with any sincerity, call the woman in these pictures "pretty", "beautiful", or even *gasp*! "gorgeous"? These are the pics posted on my profile, deliberately chosen because they are NOT pretty! The messages are coming fast & furious, men from many, many miles away, using the terms I listed above, and much more, flowery prose that I can only identify as the scammers' opening gambit! The flowery, insincere messages are immediately deleted, with no responses!

Awww! Nutz! I'm just gonna delete the whole danged thing!

View attachment 20518


View attachment 20519


View attachment 20520


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh, stop Nehi! You need to start believing in yourself! You ARE a beautiful woman who has so much to offer a man.
Any man you choose to be with will be lucky indeed. And he better tell you on a regular basis how beautiful and amazing you are!!!

That being said, be careful! There are a lot of weirdos out there!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Shan! You say that because you already know me & love me!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, Iffn there saying those things, about the 2 pics with goats attached, Id say, u better check into them


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Nehi, I had to tell a gal she only had to look in the mirror to see how beautiful she was, beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess as she could not see what I see!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

You know I sure DO love you!!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Okay, okay, OKAY! Honestly, I do believe I'm beautiful. inside & out! Yes! I do believe in myself. BUT. . . . These are NOT pretty pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

So, define "pretty"?

Mon


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

It's in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nehi, the other night I spent over an HOUR doing my hair and make-up. I wore a new dress and even put on perfume and jewelry. When I walked out of the bathroom, my husband (who was wearing camo pants and a flannel shirt) looked at me funny and said, "Why are you dressed like that?"

I quickly undressed and put on a pair of jeans, a hoodie and my cowboy boots. Some men just prefer women dressed in a more comfortable, casual way. Be glad! It is waaaay easier than dressing up!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I just heard crickets chirping when I was on a dating website


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I see a mature woman, warm and friendly, with a little girl smile and shining eyes, the joy of life and love evident in every aspect of the photographs... to men, like the comfort and quality of a tailor made suit. Posting photos of your everyday life gave honest and sincere insights about who you are, even more pleasing to the overall image. If you were trying to cull the misfits by posting those, it ain't gonna work.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

shanzone2001 said:


> Nehi, the other night I spent over an HOUR doing my hair and make-up. I wore a new dress and even put on perfume and jewelry. When I walked out of the bathroom, my husband (who was wearing camo pants and a flannel shirt) looked at me funny and said, "Why are you dressed like that?"
> 
> I quickly undressed and put on a pair of jeans, a hoodie and my cowboy boots. Some men just prefer women dressed in a more comfortable, casual way. Be glad! It is waaaay easier than dressing up!


 
and he did not even say you looked great??? I would *expect *a cast iron frypan to my head if I ever said that to a gal!! a gal in comfy clothing or that which she chose to wear is fine with me!! there are things I would like a gal to wear but if she choses not to, fine as well!!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

My interest is more in the fact you know how to use it that AA canner you got stashed. Your animal knowledge is interesting, and I do want to know if any of your goats are for eating? If not, would you consider raising some eatin goats? How 'bout chickens you got any eatin ones, or mostly layin ones? Do you have first hand knowledge of stills and their function? Can you p in the woods without being dramatic about it? Do you know about cows? Will you hand me nails,screws, boards, or a beer if I'm too busy building to break and get one for you and myself? These are important questions.....

The stats I'm interested in is how big of a herd are you planning, how far is the market? How is the market for fresh eggs in your area? 

Can you grow veggies, will you freak out when i drag home supper, will you me hoist it into the tree to butcher it? Got any streams or lakes around with fish in em? How do your neighbors feel about northern folk? Do your neighbors call the law if I try out a new load in my rifle? And the big question is.... If I do a really good job fixing it, do i get a big smile or just another chore??? 

You see these are the questions the kind of guy your looking for should be asking you??? :kung:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Fowler said:


> I just heard crickets chirping when I was on a dating website


Cause the guys were rubbing their,,uh,,legs together...

That's why you heard,,,,,,

Nehi,

I think the all your pics are great,,,,,Who knows what some people think,,

You do seem to be having fun on this hunting trip...:spinsmiley:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

fordson major said:


> and he did not even say you looked great???


Read a little more into the "I undressed" line. He did more than say I looked good! LOL


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

From a guy who's wasted too much time with and on "beautiful women", I can tell you that real beauty has to be experienced and cannot be seen. What the citified world calls beautiful is often just dressed up garbage. When a woman is so insecure she needs to be told every 5 minutes how lovely she is, the fun wears off pretty quick. Be who you are, smile and have fun when you can will work for everybody. 
Dating sites have become the very bottom of the pickup bar barrel, all lies and mischief.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

To Nehi

[youtube]eAfyFTzZDMM[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]ZpgY5S3AcSw[/youtube]


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

because you are beautiful. Your spirit shows through in those photos! They know that when they see your face, your eyes, what you love, that you have substance.

It's not about the pics, or how ugly you think. It's about the presentation of the person. It is real. Real is beautiful.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

^^ that right there^^^^


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Real is beautiful, my new tagline


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

nehimama said:


> Okay, okay, OKAY! Honestly, I do believe I'm beautiful. inside & out! Yes! I do believe in myself. BUT. . . . These are NOT pretty pictures!!!!!!!


Yes they are. These pictures show a Happy Woman doing what keeps her happy, and is not afraid to be REAL. Men who actually WANT a REAL relationship with a REAL woman find it refreshing. Believe it or not, these men are sick of the Plastics, Fakes, and Unhappy women who expect the man to make her happy.

We all want to be accepted for who we are. None of us want someone who is going to try to change us, s don't portray somebody different than the real YOU! I think the only way we can do that is be comfortable with who we are FIRST and not be afraid to be real.

As far as the men messaging you? They're trying. Some really great guys simply do not have polished dating and communication skills so rely on cheap prose. I'm sure if you wade through that mess o' men and read their profiles, you'll find one or two who are actually compatible with who you are.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Great advice, Laura!!!


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Laura said:


> Yes they are. These pictures show a Happy Woman doing what keeps her happy, and is not afraid to be REAL. Men who actually WANT a REAL relationship with a REAL woman find it refreshing. Believe it or not, these men are sick of the Plastics, Fakes, and Unhappy women who expect the man to make her happy.
> 
> We all want to be accepted for who we are. None of us want someone who is going to try to change us, s don't portray somebody different than the real YOU! I think the only way we can do that is be comfortable with who we are FIRST and not be afraid to be real.
> 
> As far as the men messaging you? They're trying. Some really great guys simply do not have polished dating and communication skills so rely on cheap prose. I'm sure if you wade through that mess o' men and read their profiles, you'll find one or two who are actually compatible with who you are.


 
you are bang on!:hammer:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Laura said:


> As far as the men messaging you? They're trying. Some really great guys simply do not have polished dating and communication skills so rely on cheap prose. I'm sure if you wade through that mess o' men and read their profiles, you'll find one or two who are actually compatible with who you are.



Btw,Nehi,,I have a thread here somewhere,,Basically asking how to talk to the girls,,,,one on one

The advise sure did work for me,,Girls not only talk to me now,,,,They began,,,

YELLING & SCREAMING at me!!!!:sing:


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, at last the facts are in. Laura is dead on target. 

Nehi, to many men who think that they are not the most handsome around, nor the most accomplished, nor the richest men, those pictures make you look attainable, someone within their price range. Dressed in a Going-to-a-Wedding outfit, standing beside a $45,000 auto you would cut your responses to honest men who could match that and a host of "Maybe-I-Can-Fleece-her" types. 

Now do as Laura says----Go thru all those responses, see if any of them are from men who look real and are someone you might want to put in your "possibles" basket. Then cull, cull, cull. 

Remember that culling is far more important for a woman than for a man. How many women here have gone half way across the country to meet a man and found that he was not what they thought. Some of those women lost everything. The man who engages a worthless woman can usually disengage with much less loss. 

Here's wishing you good hunting, but don't string a man along, then break his heart.
Ox


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

doingitmyself said:


> My interest is more in the fact you know how to use it that AA canner you got stashed. Your animal knowledge is interesting, and I do want to know if any of your goats are for eating? If not, would you consider raising some eatin goats? How 'bout chickens you got any eatin ones, or mostly layin ones? Do you have first hand knowledge of stills and their function? Can you p in the woods without being dramatic about it? Do you know about cows? Will you hand me nails,screws, boards, or a beer if I'm too busy building to break and get one for you and myself? These are important questions.....
> 
> The stats I'm interested in is how big of a herd are you planning, how far is the market? How is the market for fresh eggs in your area?
> 
> ...



If a guy asked me those kind of questions I would become very interested in getting to know them much better. Those are the questions that make my head turn and take a second look.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I Honest-To-God was not fishing for compliments, or looking for approbation by starting this topic.:ashamed: Just trying my darndest to understand why a metrosexual in a suit & tie, with perfectly moussed & coifed hair & a manicure would show any interest at all in Granny Clampett's sister! :facepalm: 

Many viewpoints help, and I thank all of you for your thoughtful input. You've helped me to look at this in a whole different light.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

doingitmyself said:


> My interest is more in the fact you know how to use it that AA canner you got stashed. Your animal knowledge is interesting, and I do want to know if any of your goats are for eating? If not, would you consider raising some eatin goats? How 'bout chickens you got any eatin ones, or mostly layin ones? Do you have first hand knowledge of stills and their function? Can you p in the woods without being dramatic about it? Do you know about cows? Will you hand me nails,screws, boards, or a beer if I'm too busy building to break and get one for you and myself? These are important questions.....
> 
> The stats I'm interested in is how big of a herd are you planning, how far is the market? How is the market for fresh eggs in your area?
> 
> ...


These are the kind of questions I like to answer, because I can joyfully and honestly shout, "YES!"

Yeah, I can help you hoist & butcher supper, and never hesitate or be squeamish! Yeah, I can grow vegetables (LOVE to!) and can the dickens out of them - dehydrate them, too! I can take a rabbit from its cage to the cookpot in 13 minutes, too! Hun, I be shootin' outside all the time, and so do the neighbors!

As for the "big question", I do like to show my appreciation! :kiss:

Oh, and I have TWO AA canners. Don't you try to fleece me for my canners! LOL!

P in the woods without being dramatic? Got it covered!

Sadly, I know nuthin' about stills and very little about cows, but I'm a great learner & enthusiastic!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I want to describle a woman that I know slightly. She is very plain. Little to no make up. Hair pulled back. Nothing attractive about her except that she glows. I've watched her in public and she attracts both sexes like bees to honey.

Her secret, you ask?? She loves people. She smiles and they smile back. She is interested in people in general. She listens intently when someone speaks. Her BF of 15 years adores her.

Her beauty is from within. I wish it could be bottled.

Just a few weeks ago, I tried to explain this to my DGD. Finally, I gave her the same advice I gave my DD waaaay back when. I told her to read the book "How To win Friends And Influence People" by Dale Carnegie. It worked for DD! She has friends who love her and, even if she is engaged, she gets interested men all the time. 

I think it is a charm one gets when that person forgets about themselves and focuses on others.

Well, enough of my babbling........


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well said, Ardie! Confidence, kindness and compassion are some of the most attractive traits in both men AND women!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I'd rather a man ask me if I clean up well than assume I'm afraid to get dirty. If that happens it's because I haven't portrayed the complete real me.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Nehi, I really like your first picture! You look bright, warm, and appealing! I have never been known for my looks, but when I look like that first picture looks men ask me out. Plain and simple. 

We are women. We are not all that accurate judges about what draws a man's attentions. You may think that you are plain but apparently the guys disagree!

Now, the MAIN question is.............. Did you find any of the guys who responded to be appealing?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My thoughts...if any of them asked you anything about any of the animals, or made a comment about the type animal shown, THAT's the one to respond to. See where it goes from there.

Mon...PS...I will say, you consistently have the most excellent smile! Several of the fellows should have remarked on that!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, she does have a contagious smile and some darn adorable fur babies in her arms!

When I first met DH we went on a group camping trip and I didn't wear any make-up. Swimming in the river was my only means of bathing. I let go of my inhibitions and let him see the true, authentic, undecorated me. I think that is what Nehi has done and it is working for her!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

foxfiredidit said:


> I see a mature woman, warm and friendly, with a little girl smile and shining eyes, the joy of life and love evident in every aspect of the photographs... to men, like the comfort and quality of a tailor made suit. Posting photos of your everyday life gave honest and sincere insights about who you are, even more pleasing to the overall image. If you were trying to cull the misfits by posting those, it ain't gonna work.


fox, Spoken like a true southern gentleman. My hat off to you sir.

Nehi, Every word he wrote is true.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Nehi* You're a Real Woman (very nice eyes,warm smile), You know what you want,go on out there ,and find him. I ain't "playin ya", your cute,and that is one of the reasons guy's will respond. Nothing worth having -comes easy.* Just use your intuition,you'll know when someones not right for you,and when they are.* I want to see you smile/shine, My best Wishes go out to you!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

WoW! 86 guests are watchin' this circus! *blush*!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

91 now!!!

You are one popular lady!


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

You're on the wrong kind of website. I seen an advertisement last night on TV a dating site for country people. It's called farmersonly,com. This website is for the country folk who has small to large homesteads or farms and ranches. I think that would be a better place to look for someone who has and loves animals. 

And Nehi, your smile makes you pretty. Plus that pic with your little goat would get you lots of responses.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone. Every time I see your pictures of your goats, chores, barns, I see someone who is very happy with themselves, someone who loves life, is happy to get down and dirty in the barn or planting a garden, who has a lot to offer someone in friendship, both men and women. I would love to have you as a neighbor, and friend.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

nehimama said:


> I Honest-To-God was not fishing for compliments, or looking for approbation by starting this topic.:ashamed: Just trying my darndest to understand why a metrosexual in a suit & tie, with perfectly moussed & coifed hair & a manicure would show any interest at all in Granny Clampett's sister! :facepalm:
> 
> Many viewpoints help, and I thank all of you for your thoughtful input. You've helped me to look at this in a whole different light.


Because some males are not looking for relationship. They hit on every woman. If only 1 woman out of 100 puts out, it's a win.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

If a man starts with compliments about appearance, I don't bother to respond. It's worth waiting for someone who cares about more than that.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

^^^good post^^^


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

No way...I totally disagree!

When a man gives a woman a compliment about her physical appearance, he is showing that he is attracted to her. So many people love to claim that it is only what's inside that counts. I call bull-manure on that. It is a combination of both, and research has shown us over and over again that most people are attracted to a person's physical attributes long before their character.
Physical attraction is a HUGE part of any relationship and anyone who says it isn't is only fooling themselves!!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I agree shanzone. Physical, mental/emotional and spiritual all come into play for me.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Men are physical creatures, plain and simple. And honestly, there is nothing wrong with that, we all are to a certain extent. The one thing pictures cant do, is give the peek of body language or facial expressions. 

Some people look nothing like their pictures, could be because they are not photogenic or, it is in the eye of the beholder. To me, a photo is only a rough draft of the person. 

I became very enamored with a man years ago that at first, I was not attracted to his picture. After corresponding with him, he had the cutest sense of humor and was very well versed. So I decided to meet him. Wow, I was NOT physically attracted to him at all! His pictures did him more justice than in person. But, I went along with the meeting anyway because of his cute sense of humor. Glad I did, because by the end of the evening I was smitten!!! 

The moral to this story? Don't fret the pics. Show the many sides of you. In the end, the YOU will win.  Societies standards of looks are dysfunctional. Too many become consumed with them, that it steals any quality of life from away. 

Place both the "sides" of you on your profile. Let them evaluate it. Because they will, we all do when it comes to online profiles. And keep in mind, you never know who is falling in love with your smile....


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

The whole "I want him to be attracted to who I am on the inside, not just the outside" won't work well when a man falls in love with a woman's personality and then meets her in person and is not at all attracted to her!!!

You want a man to be attracted to both!!!!!!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

shanzone2001 said:


> The whole "I want him to be attracted to who I am on the inside, not just the outside" won't work well when a man falls in love with a woman's personality and then meets her in person and is not at all attracted to her!!!
> 
> You want a man to be attracted to both!!!!!!!


Absolutely CORRECT!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm glad you posted that shan. I was starting to think viggie didn't _really_ like my compliments about her sexy cuticles. On the other hand, learning about a person before you assess their physical appeal helps to weed out the purely superficial people. Although, in 3D it usually starts from the way you described.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

My cuticles are adorable, I'll take the compliment.

But my experience is that it's not a good start on dating sites. Raving about a persons physical appearance isn't a sincere introduction (especially when the person is short and dumpy like me), it's a pickup line. Pickup lines aren't used by people looking for a real relationship.

ETA: And yes you do need to be attracted to the person, but my response is about intent.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Glad you agree, Nehi! Sometimes I feel like I am the ONLY one around here who will speak the truth about this!
Is it PC? Probably not- to some people.
Is it the truth? Darn straight!!!

Looks matter, people! You can wear flannel shirts and jeans, have poop on your boots and hay in your hair and still be attractive to the right person. When he finds you (or you find him) let her/him know!!!!!

PS The first thing my DH told me when he saw my profile on line was something to the effect of, "Dang you are good looking! Can't wait to see how cute you are in the morning!" 
Cheezy but he knew what he wanted and he went after it!!! Best pick-up line so far and it worked!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

shanzone2001 said:


> You want a man to be attracted to both!!!!!!!


Absolutely.

Then again, sometimes attraction grows! It took Ruby Red several hours to have the attraction grow: With the gent I married it took 2 whole days after I met him to be attracted to him.

Yes you want both, but chemistry does not have to be instant!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, some attraction should happen pretty quick or you will be waiting for something that may never arrive!!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Physical attraction for me isn't simply the looks, it is the way a man carries himself, his "energy" so to speak, the way he rolls up his sleeves, or touches his mustache while he is thinking, a twinkle of the eye when talking about something he is excited about, a sweet grin when feeling amorous....


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

But you are attracted to those certain behaviors, right? =)

PS I get the whole intent thing, but you can only REALLY know a man's intent if you get to know him!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I used to respond to everyone. Even a bad match to thank them for the interest but say I was looking for something different (most commonly someone near my own age). In my case, non-genuine compliments came from people with things in their profile like specifying they were looking for friends or something casual, words like "discreet", "daytime fun", and "can host", and first meeting ideas including a bar or their home. Maybe others experiences are different, but I've found a strong enough correlation between this kind of first message and the wrong sort of person to make it not worth my time.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

roadless said:


> Physical attraction for me isn't simply the looks, it is the way a man carries himself, his "energy" so to speak, the way he rolls up his sleeves, or touches his mustache while he is thinking, a twinkle of the eye when talking about something he is excited about, a sly grin when feeling amorous....



Soooo,,,How is this done online????



:nana:


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

L.A. said:


> Soooo,,,How is this done online????
> 
> 
> 
> :nana:


IDK either. Maybe... Emoticons and Smileys 101? It's on the web:shrug:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

roadless said:


> :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


Yep,,,,I think I can do that,,,,


Hey,,,,Girls,,uh,,_*HEY GIRLS !!!!*_ :shrug:

**Boyish grin,,twinkling eye, other eye winking, sleeves rolled up 1/2 way to elbow,, twisting the right end of mustache,,,**

:shrug: :shrug:

Patiently wailting
PS(((I Think it's working!!!)


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

That's not good.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

OK, I'm likely gonna catch heck here but i swear this is true. Some of you are soooo far off base. Yes, some guys and gals are very, very attracted to pretty people. I get that, I am the one that makes men/women pretty/handsome. The reason i have a job is people want to look pretty/handsome in order to attract, hang on to, or in some cases to be high in the pretty/handsome order in the office. :fussin:

Other people just need a hair cut. :bouncy:

Believe it or not there are many guys that prefer conversation, skills, brains, honesty, all the noble things you want from us. You can blame us and make us the villain because you say/think we don't ask you out because we don't find you pretty enough! 

WRONG !!!!

Usually the reason we don't ask some women out is they have nothing to offer except "fluff". They are hollow pretty shells of a person, great for arm candy, but what can I do with that after the date?

Don't put so much value on looks, the guys you really want dont see you like you think we do.

Nehi pics are great, they show a great honest smile, a person that loves animals, is nurturing, has developed her life, and is confident. That works for me.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Ssshoot D. I _know_ what to do at the _end_ of the date.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I like her second pic. The way she's kickin' it out of gear.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

We aren't talking about men NOT asking women out.
ALL women are beautiful to someone. No woman is beautiful to everyone.
My point is that you need to find what is beautiful to YOU because attraction matters. =)


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I just heard crickets chirping when I was on a dating website


You tried dating bugs?!?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

If those are your ugly pictures, you're going to have to try a lot harder to turn men off. Ditch the smile for one thing. That kills any possibility of any remote semblance of ugly. When I read your OP I thought you'd gone out of your way to be ugly and as a result you were getting hit on by losers who thought they couldn't do any better so they'd go for the ugly one. Boy was I wrong


I think you put yourself out there in a honest way. Some of the responders may be keepers instead of the losers I was thinking of at first. Take another look at the applicants.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

doingitmyself said:


> OK, I'm likely gonna catch heck here but i swear this is true. Some of you are soooo far off base. Yes, some guys and gals are very, very attracted to pretty people. I get that, I am the one that makes men/women pretty/handsome. The reason i have a job is people want to look pretty/handsome in order to attract, hang on to, or in some cases to be high in the pretty/handsome order in the office. :fussin:
> 
> Other people just need a hair cut. :bouncy:
> 
> ...


For some, all it takes to turn Mr. or Ms. "Looks Okay" into "Handsome" or "Beautiful" is a great smile, attractive personality, and keen wit and sense of humor. Those qualities can make almost anyone irresistible.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

When I looked at the pictures there was a word that immediately came to my mind - no, it wasn't _beautiful_ - and then as I was reading through the responses I saw that same word come up a few more times.

That word was _honest_. Nehi, you are not beautiful in the exterior, fluffed up, made up sense but your beauty on the inside does show and by God woman, you are one of the most honest looking women I've seen. Everything about your pictures is honest, they show exactly how you look, who you are and how you live on a daily basis. It shows in your smile, your eyes, your hair, the clothing you wear and the way you hold yourself in your posture. Not getting fluffed up and dressed up is honest. Really, if you fluffed and dressed fancy for your pictures you would be being dishonest. 

You show yourself to be honest, wholesome, healthy, compassionate, loving and trusting (and maybe a bit vulnerable), not prissy or afraid of barnyard litter and to a lot of people all of those virtues are going to be seen as the best kind of beautiful there is because it's real and it's an appearance that people can't easily fake.

Guys who are interested and responding to you are not going to say to you "you look honest, wholesome, healthy, compassionate, loving and trusting and a little bit vulnerable" because listing those virtues doesn't sound flattering (might even be misinterpreted as condescending or patronizing) so instead they are going to say "you look beautiful" for lack of different words to express what they're really seeing in you.



Don't be too vulnerable though.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

bicycles are a dime a dozen, real woman priceless!!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

You and I could get into some trouble with those goats -lol..never met a goat I didn't like 

I like your pictures, they show a person who is comfortable with their lifestyle, not afraid to show the "real" person, and somehow can get pics in the barn that are clean - lol..I laugh cause I walk into the barn where I board and in five minutes I have horse hair all over me, shavings on my pants and horse poop on my boots.

Don't worry so much about men telling you that you are beautiful. You would be surprised at the number of men that like a "real" woman who isn't afraid of dirt, animals, and being comfortable in her own skin. You have that killer smile too. You know how you can tell a smile is genuine? When the smile goes all the way to the eyes. You see some folks will smile with their mouth and their eyes are cold and calculating - that isn't a real smile. Yours is a warm, genuine smile that lights up your eyes. 

I would think most people will respond to that smile because they can tell right off it is for real.

If you put in your profile that you will ONLY respond to men looking for a long term/marriage relationship - you will be surprised at how many "looking for a good time, not a long time" will quit sending you messages. I had to adjust that part of my profile to get rid of the "casual encounters" men that were responding to me.

If a man asks about that barn, your goats, garden, etc. I think I would answer a man like that. 

You keep up the hunt and before you know it, you'll be caught  Just be careful on the net as in real life and you'll be fine.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Just sayin...


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I always felt that if a person had to tell someone who they are, they had not yet arrived. Nehi, you are such a cheerleader and mentor to many and it shows by the replies. You overcome obstacles with a positive attitude. You are not a flash in the pan as some are. Your sense of humor and good taste is sharp. 

You have arrived. Enjoy where you are at the moment. You will be blindsided soon enough and then you will have to choose and others will have to lose. Yes, you are comfortable in the barn and at the theater. How many can say that they know tarp straps and en pointe equally well?


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

^^^ very well said Bret! ^^


----------

